# Dubai vs. Riyadh



## sabss7

I would appreciate some insight into anyone who has lived/worked in Dubai and Riyadh, Saudi A. ie. cost of living for 2.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Moe78

Saudi has a limited expat lifestyle. If you've been to Dubai, do not expect anything remotely similar in Riyadh. I think prices are similar, not sure about housing so if you're a devout Muslim then it's good for you, if not then Dubai beats it.


----------



## Gavtek

Put it in terms of cars.

Dubai is like an Alfa Romeo, great when it works, frustrating when it doesn't and more hidden expenses than you'd think, but ultimately worthwhile owning for a while.

Riyadh is like being repeatedly stabbed in the face at the back of an old bus that smells of urine.

Don't go to Riyadh.


----------



## cobragb

Gavtek said:


> Put it in terms of cars.
> 
> Dubai is like an Alfa Romeo, great when it works, frustrating when it doesn't and more hidden expenses than you'd think, but ultimately worthwhile owning for a while.
> 
> Riyadh is like being repeatedly stabbed in the face at the back of an old bus that smells of urine.
> 
> Don't go to Riyadh.


! I work in Saudi and live in Dubai (and no I don't recommend this) and feel like kissing the ground when I get back to Dubai every Wednesday for my weekends. I would NEVER live there.....


----------



## kaikwong

Dubai beat Saudi definitely! Saudi is just like Libya


----------



## sabss7

Thank you everyone.....

Sometimes in life one doesn't have a choice we may have to go to Riyadh....;-(

Specific questions -

a) whats the driving like in Riyadh in comparison to say Dubai ?

b) how much can one expect to pay for a 2 bed furnished apartment ?

Any advice/tips appreciated......


----------



## pamela0810

Answers in blue 



sabss7 said:


> Thank you everyone.....
> 
> Sometimes in life one doesn't have a choice we may have to go to Riyadh....;-(
> 
> Specific questions -
> 
> a) whats the driving like in Riyadh in comparison to say Dubai ? - Do not compare. Driving in Dubai is bad but driving in Riyadh is like signing a death wish. Have you not watched those videos on youtube of those guys skating with their slippers while hanging on to a car? Here you go...this happened in Riyadh
> YouTube - Only in Saudi Arabia
> 
> b) how much can one expect to pay for a 2 bed furnished apartment ? - Google is your friend
> 
> Any advice/tips appreciated......


----------



## cobragb

Riyadh rents are about half the price of Dubai. A two bedroom unfurnished apt will run around 70k Riyals. I don't think you'll have much luck finding a furnished apt larger than 1 bedroom.

But you have to find a place inside an expat compound. You can't just live anywhere. There are armed guards with machine guns at the gate to let you in and out.

Many expats drive in KSA, I won't. I see unbelievable things everyday on the roads here....


----------



## cobragb

Also, I would not consider a job in KSA without first visiting the place.


----------



## md000

cobragb said:


> Also, I would not consider a job in KSA without first visiting the place.


Most of my work takes place in Saudi too - frequent trips to Riyadh. There's not much to do there, but I haven't made the full effort yet. My friends and colleagues work out, eat out, and shop. My expat friends that have migrated from Dubai to Riyadh say that they save a ton of money. 

As for driving, *shrug* I drive in Riyadh all of the time. The driving mentality is a bit different, but can managed if you are open minded enough. For example, the "lane" (place where you drive) doesn't really exist.... Lanes exist where cars can get through - from the median to the sand. Once you get used to it, its not bad. The traffic, on the other hand, is 10x worse than Dubai. 

And...as the other gentleman said - "I would not consider a job in KSA without first visiting the place." Perfectly stated.


----------



## desertdude

Crap really, traffic is worse than dubai ! Didn't expected it to be.


----------



## sabss7

Thanks everyone for your opinions much appreciated


----------



## tony ice

I Lived / worked in Riyadh for two years, I now have to visit every four months or so. I hate the place, to me KSA is the A******e of the world, the driving is not for the fainthearted to say the least, definately you must get somewhere to live on a reasonable compound, thats the only way you will have even a small social life with friends, if I had the choice of being unemployed or working in KSA Id go for unemployed without a doubt.


----------



## mccarthympma

cobragb said:


> ! I work in Saudi and live in Dubai (and no I don't recommend this) and feel like kissing the ground when I get back to Dubai every Wednesday for my weekends. I would NEVER live there.....


My husband does the same thing...he hates it in Saudi and loves to come here to get away from there.


----------



## samfurah

tony ice said:


> I Lived / worked in Riyadh for two years, I now have to visit every four months or so. I hate the place, to me KSA is the A******e of the world, the driving is not for the fainthearted to say the least, definately you must get somewhere to live on a reasonable compound, thats the only way you will have even a small social life with friends, if I had the choice of being unemployed or working in KSA Id go for unemployed without a doubt.


:lol:.............


----------



## sabss7

Another question for you people can you hold a Bahraini residency and a Saudi residency simultaneously or would you have to get the Bahrain residency cancelled ? Thanks


----------



## cobragb

You are not supposed to have both. You can get a multi-entry visa to Saudi with your Bahrain resident visa very easily to travel in kingdom. 

If you have a Saudi IQAMA (resident visa), you will still have to get a multi exit visa for you and your family to leave the country. Very strange....


----------

